# Japanese Beetles



## Lee (Jul 17, 2022)

We have a big infestation this year and I have been reduced to hand picking them as the stores have run out of traps. They started on my snap peas, moved on to the beans and my radishes have no leaves.

Anyone else having a problem or a solution.


----------



## bingo (Jul 17, 2022)

bowls of apple cider  vinegar and  little  dish soap...they love it!
We cut holes in top of milk jugs...put mix in there...moths don't  go in


----------



## Judycat (Jul 17, 2022)

Aw. They're just trying to live and they're around for such a short time.


----------



## Lee (Jul 17, 2022)

Judycat said:


> Aw. They're just trying to live and they're around for such a short time.



Judycat, normally I agree with the live and let live thing but I'm just trying to grow something to eat and here in Canada we have a short growing season. 

I like Bingo's suggestion as I am not a fan of commercial insecticides, the vinegar thing sounds good.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 18, 2022)

I've heard that the traps attract a lot more beetles to your yard, and although many of them do go to the traps you also end up with MORE beetles on your plants ... not fewer.  That seemed to be our experience with them when we tried them for a few years in the '90s.

I don't know if vinegar would do the same.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

When I was a kid my father paid us a penny a beetle for them.  Not sure it if worked, but it was the first paid job I can remember...


----------



## win231 (Jul 18, 2022)

Maybe you shouldn't leave Sushi out.


----------



## Lee (Jul 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> When I was a kid my father paid us a penny a beetle for them.  Not sure it if worked, but it was the first paid job I can remember...


awwww schucks Rob....we don't have pennies anymore here in Canada. Lowest coin is a nickel and if I go with that I won't be able to pay my Visa bill


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

Lee said:


> we don't have pennies anymore here in Canada


We do, but shouldn't.  In fact I am not sure using metal change makes sense anymore.  The last time the US eliminated a piece of currency for being small was the half cent, done away with in 1857.  That made the penny our smallest denomination.  A penny in 1857 was worth about $0.35 in today's money. 

That coupled with electronic payment becoming the standard who needs pocket change?

I spent several days in Canada and spent lots of $.  Never changed any US to Canadian, just used plastic.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 18, 2022)

Maybe next time your neighbors are listening you could talk about the $1 or even $10 bounty you are paying for the beetles...  

They might have a hard time explaining how they found out.


----------

